# Flashing Bios - ASV533MSD+ from GENX



## WaLaB

I everyone, 

I'm trying to find a site to DL the Flasher for Bios ASV533MSD+ from GENX,

And the steps to do so...

The computer I'm "fixing" is not the one connected. 

I wanted to install windows xp pro on it using my 160 GG Hardrive as master instead of the original 40 GG, (see signature).

The thing is my MBoard only recognises 130 GG (which is probably due to the age of the MB, the CPU stickers says it's a 2001 model...). I have the booklet in front of me right now :

CPU : Socket 478 for intel P4 / celeron proc.
Chipset : North bridge: VIA P4m266A [email protected]
BIOS : AMI Bios supports plug n play, ACPI 1.1 compliance wake up events, supports jumper free; SMBIOS 2.3.1 support

When I put the 160 GG as master, after loading, the Bios says there is a problem with recognition of the HD, please switch secondary to primary... 

My best bet is to flash the bios to get full regonition of the 160 giga, and then maybee it'll work...!?

I've found the website of the product but it doesn'ty work : http://www.mtcdubai.com/products.htm
http://www.onlinegenx.com
http://www.africa-business.com/profiles/mtc.html

If anyone knows where to get this Bios I'd be very happy to hear about it   

/cheers


----------



## Scrat

What brand & model is the Motherboard?

Many MB manufacturers list on their websites the latest BIOS for their boards.
Considering the age of your board you may need to email the MB support dept.


----------



## WaLaB

It's an ASV533MSD+ Model from GENX (Generationnext) 

All the links are on my first post, but the GenX site was down yesterday...

Its back online today apparently, so I've cheked it out and it seems like you said that I have to ask for the drivers by mail


----------



## 4W4K3

You can partition your drive to 2 seperate parts. Maybe an 80GB and a 50GB? This should allow it to be recognized, and you can use one partition for the OS and another jsut for storage or media or w/e. Can you do this? It will require partitioning software of course.


----------



## Praetor

You can get the chipset drivers *here* .. as for BIOS, i dug around a but on the site could even find the model :S


----------

